# Dayton Blind 2011



## blah (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.cubingusa.com/daytonspring2011/index.php

Register gogogogogo. It's only a month away.

Whoever figures out the etymology of the competition name gets a cookie...


----------



## Kian (Jan 31, 2011)

How are blind people supposed to use this website, Chester? Be sensitive.


----------



## blah (Jan 31, 2011)

"Dayton Blind 2011" is not the full name of the competition


----------



## Kian (Jan 31, 2011)

If you can guarantee a Deion Sanders appearance I'm there.


----------



## blah (Jan 31, 2011)

I can actually guarantee a Barry Sanders appearance.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2011)

Kian said:


> How are blind people supposed to use this website, Chester? Be sensitive.


www.AmIBlind.com


----------



## blah (Jan 31, 2011)

```
<img src="blind_test.jpg" alt="Yes" />
```
 From the source code.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 31, 2011)

Highly tempted to go....Might be a little out of my range though...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 31, 2011)

No multi?


----------



## ssb150388 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> www.AmIBlind.com


----------



## Jewbikscubes (Jan 31, 2011)

I would come if I could get a ride


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 31, 2011)

99% chance of going.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 6, 2011)

99% chance of going as well, only leaving that 1% in case something drastic happens. I should be there 

Chances are I'll have jms_gears (Jt Maupin) and Spencer Thompson with me.

Thrawst: Will you need a ride to this one? You're right on the way.


----------



## NeedReality (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll be going and I know a few people I've told about it are interested in going as well. Now I just have to decide if I should sign up for 3x3 blind or not (I suck at it).


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 7, 2011)

Do I get a cookie if I guess it correctly?


----------



## Me (Feb 12, 2011)

Registered. Gonna really try to practice/study BLD for this one!
Can't wait for 5x5 either, haven't done that in a while. 
Oh and I figure I'd jump into 2x2 also.... yay.


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 2, 2011)

Could i borrow someones clock?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll bring mine, just find me


----------



## blah (Mar 4, 2011)

I've reopened registration for any last-minute sign-ups.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow. I was in a city 3 hours away (norm. 5), asked my dad to come, fell asleep, woke up at 1 am and we're here O: my dad is so ossim.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 5, 2011)

John Brechon 9.50 3x3 single, me 3.31 2x2 average? wut


----------



## JackJ (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow! Any details on the single from John? PLL skip?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 5, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Wow! Any details on the single from John? PLL skip?


 He says it was really easy. Xcross and he accidentally multislotted, but full step.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 5, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> John Brechon 9.50 3x3 single


 Wow!


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 6, 2011)

Why am I always so tired after competitions?
DYK: 
-Head to head?
-I beat PB averages in everything?
-2, 1 look 2x2 scrambles consectutively?
-Prize for winning head to head was a nerf gun?
-Jawn Bruhshawn?
-Full 4BLD podium? (Fairly sure about this)
-It's DNF time?
-Denny is psychic when it comes to 13's? 4 out of 5 times?
-I can has 12.66 single?
-Out of KOI people mess up my 2x2 war with Shaden?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

DYK 
- my best event is Chapstick application
- I broke a stick during application.. DNF
- my 3x3 averages went 12, 13, 18 
- the last average included a non lucky 11.6x
- I got an official 6.66 2x2 single... For the 2nd comp in a row
- I won 2x2 with a 3.31 average
- maybe I should learn CLL 
- cubers think my last name sounds like rice crispy
- shefhawrvrand
- CHOCOLATE RAIN -moves away from mic to breathe-
- the room was really nice
- smallest competition I've been to. 30 something competitors
- Shaden has an adoring fanbase
- John is fast at.. everything
- great competition. Organization was very good.


----------



## NeedReality (Mar 6, 2011)

Not sure what I'll do with this nerf gun, but I won something, so that's a first haha. I've never had that many people just staring at me before.

I really liked this competition (despite failing epically in the final 3x3 round/averages in general) and it was nice getting to talk to some of you. I'm really tired right now though, so my mind is drawing a blank. Go Roux!


----------



## WilliamCuber (Mar 6, 2011)

i can't believe i spent 220 dollars on an 11x11. overpriced but well worth it. along with 30 dollars for the V-cube 2b. THRAWST. YOU OVERCHARGE.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 6, 2011)

NeedReality said:


> Not sure what I'll do with this nerf gun, but I won something, so that's a first haha. I've never had that many people just staring at me before.
> 
> I really liked this competition (despite failing epically in the final 3x3 round/averages in general) and it was nice getting to talk to some of you. I'm really tired right now though, so my mind is drawing a blank. Go Roux!


fk yea roux.

DYK.

-James won?
-Rice Crispy applies chapstick to the pokemon theme song?
-Rice Crispy applies chapstick to rave music?
-Chester cheated for James?
-Mike has mad keyboard skills?
-Tristan is able to hack network passwords?
-Pizzas can fly?
-Shaden thought 2 flipped edges was a solved cube?
-If you can see this then you are cheating, so seriously close your eyes dude?


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Mar 6, 2011)

I loved that competition, and seeing John get that 9.50 single was pretty cool. I am glad I am his lucky judge, although that may somehow be cheating (not really), if not I will plan on judging him for some time to come, and John you should really give me one of those maru's.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 6, 2011)

Where did the afterparty end up being at?


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 7, 2011)

Penn Station. Turns out you can't put tables together in there, since they are mounted on the floor.

Scrambles:
http://www.cubingusa.com/daytonspring2011/scrambles.zip

Results will hopefully be up soon.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the scrambles, Jim. We checked Rebecca's memo on the second 3x3x3 BLD, and it looks like her memorization was perfect. Thinking back on it, she thinks she switched to using Y perms instead of T perms on two of the edges, which would explain the 3-cycle of edges and 3-cycle of corners when she was done. And it had parity - she got the parity fix right!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ethan: You left your stackmat on the chairs where we were sitting for the most of the comp. I went ahead and brought it home. PM me an address, or you've got a good excuse to come to Indianapolis April 2nd  (UIndy 2011).

Denny Rizer: In the event you see this, if you lost a cube, talk to Jim Mertens about it. We found a cube and a few people said they thought it was yours.

DYK:
- (Expanding on gears' comment): James vs James head to head, and James won.
- I almost had fastest single in the state, but Seth (cincyaviation) had to get a sub13 solve.
- I was "Da Bomb" according to the Hug Hey girls, until I wouldn't give them my cookie at Penn Station.
- Apparently, Michael Gottlieb goes to college with Tristan Wright and threw a "dress like old people" party.
- Shaden is amazing at obtaining 4th place.


----------



## Me (Mar 8, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> -Tristan is able to hack network passwords?


Whenever I see an odd network name (i.e. not ACTIONTEC etc.) I try using the name as the password, this has been the only time it has worked 



fatboyxpc said:


> - Apparently, Michael Gottlieb goes to college with Tristan Wright and threw a "dress like old people" party.


Whoa, heh that's true how on earth did you find that one out?

DYK?: 
- I can coat anything in all the sticker sets I won?
- No matter what I will almost never beat John
- I got a successful BLD but marked it down as a DNF because I nor the judge knew fully knew regulation 10e1


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 8, 2011)

Tristan, you know Michael Gottlieb there? More importantly: You knew about the old people party? Ashley's friend that we went to visit had some friends going to that party. When Kirsten mentioned "Michael Gottlieb," JT and I were like wtf...but it's not qq 

Bummer about the BLD solve. You didn't tell me about that on the way home, but congrats on getting a success!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 8, 2011)

Results are up, but not 3x3 r2?


----------



## jazzthief81 (Mar 9, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Results are up, but not 3x3 r2?


 
My bad. I corrected it.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Joel! 

Ethan: Did you see my post?


----------



## Kian (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Thanks Joel!


 
lol


----------



## blah (Mar 9, 2011)

It's the glasses.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow...

Ridiculously easy first three scrambles in the 2x2 final.

1. U2F2R2F'U2F'UR'U'
2. RUR2U'R2UR'
3. UFR'U'FR2FU'

1. U2F2R2F'U2F'UR'U'


Spoiler



x2 y2 R U R' U R' U R
F R U R' U' F'



2. RUR2U'R2UR'


Spoiler



R U' R U' R' U2 R U



3. UFR'U'FR2FU'


Spoiler



y U R' U2 R' F R F' U'



Wow...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 9, 2011)

Kian said:


> lol


 
Oh boy, nice catch. I think just seeing the "VAN" in his WCA ID threw me off, but really no excuse for it anyway 

Anthony: Yeah...the 2nd scramble....no matter how you look at it (R2 + AUF + AntiSune). I saw that during inspection, but I fumbled the AntiSune real bad...first did Double Anti Sune, then fumbled with Sune, oh it was horrible. 8s solve  I was so mad!


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 9, 2011)

lol2x2x2scrambles



nlCuber22 said:


> Results are up, but not 3x3 r2?


 
1227THPOST.


----------

